# aldi power craft pressure washer



## seantheman (7 Dec 2009)

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone knows where i might find out the different dates these 2.1kw washers would have been on sale? It's broken down and i know it's under the three year warranty. I dont have the receipt and i wanted to be equipped with as much knowledge as possible before i either ring the manufacturer or bring into Aldi. Has anyone successfully returned items without receipt to Aldi?I still have the original packaging


----------



## mcaul (7 Dec 2009)

from what i have heard, both aldi & lidl excel on their returns policies in a very positive way - I don't think you'll have any problems whatsoever


----------



## jnealon (10 Dec 2009)

I just got mine back from repair last week. I didn't need a reciept as they can tell by the serial number.
I rang the number on the site and they sent me out a returns form which I filled out and sent back.
Then they sent out a courier to collect it, took a few days to repair it and courier delivered it back to me.
No need for the original box just leave it in such a way that the courier can carry it easily without tripping over hoses or leads


----------



## seantheman (10 Dec 2009)

Thanks guys, will do as advised


----------

